# New ATV Plow Project



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well my buddy bought this quad a 1998 Suzuki 250 4x4 for $300. Only thing is it has no paperwork. But he plans on using it around his yard anyway. So it needed a voltage regulator and a battery so I fixed it for him and he said he wants a plow for it. Well I found him one for $30. It is a 42" wheel horse which is all this quad needs really(im sure someone will disagree lol). And he bought a winch off craigslist for $45 which was brand new in the box. So he is gonna pay me to get it all ready for him. I will post pics of the project on here. In the pics the plow is just laying under it.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That looks like it will do the job.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

f250man;834709 said:


> That looks like it will do the job.


yep it will. it is a good little machine. it only has 1,310 miles on it.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Up here in MN, I beleive that any ATV must be titled. This applies on public AND private property. That could be a problem with no "paperwork" Can see some potential problems with getting insurance and responding to any lawsuit with using an unlicensed machine.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks good pipes looking foward to the Pics of the plow mount process.

sublime out.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Not a bad deal on the quad looks clean too. As long as the plow covers the width of the wheels when angle I think that thing will do just fine


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My uncle has one just like that one. When it's in supper low range it's a wicked work horse.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

i kno haha when I first fixed it i put it in super low to go up a hill and omg lol i wish my 500's had that low of a gear.


----------

